
Google Video, Notebook, Catalog Search, Jaiku, and Dodgeball to Shut Down - Anon84
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/google_giveth_and_it_taketh_away.php
======
TrevorJ
Google notebook has a "Export to Google docs" feature. From there you can
export to an offline .doc file for safekeeping.

